# The aeroponic vegetator, increase your yield/year!



## baxiliniu (Jul 9, 2014)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I will keep the 5 pages of story telling for myself and I'm going to be short and to the subject.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I created an aeroponic system that allows you to grow your plants for their first few weeks and then move them unharmed and with no shock to any other aeroponic system or to any other medium you prefer.
This way you can grow your clones(or seeds) for the first weeks of their life in a small space using only one light and then being able to transplant them into a bigger production system.
Running the vegetating system in parallel with your main crop allows you to prepare the next crop. So by the time you will be cutting the colas, your next crop is already a few weeks old. That means that each crop takes a lot less time to grow. This is simple math and will use a graphic to explain(credits go to my gf for photoshopping skills).[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]This graphic represents my setup, before the vegetating system and after it:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]See attachments below

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]*strain used: Critical from Royal Queen Seeds, selected mother.(flowering time is 49-50 days, low height)[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The outcome is obvious, instead of using the Aeroflo 60 for the entire flower cycle of 49-50 days I ended up using it for 28-29 days. So instead of getting 7.42 cycles/year I got 13 cycles/year. That is 75% more cycles per year. So no matter how much you are able to get out of your aeroponic system now, adding the vegetating system to your setup will increase your output by a lot, in my case 75%. This is no **, you don't have to add a magical nutrient to your tank, you don't use special air shipped from the purest mountains and nothing like that, you simply get more crops/year.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Technical details:[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Low Pressure Aeroponics[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]120cm x 120cm x 50cm[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]64 x 3 netpots[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]40L water tank[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]1 x 30-50W water pump[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]I can't show you whats inside it, the technological details are patent pending so I don't want any big corporation to lay its paws on it. However I will show you some pics/videos with it.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]The idea is that now we have the possibility to keep the roots separated in a pure aeroponic setup. I know some of you don't use SCROG or SOG, people use their bubble buckets for example and they don't need to vegetate 64 plants in a square meter for 3-4 weeks, this system can be created to support 16-24 plants in one square meter for a longer period of time, 5-6 weeks or more.[/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]A site will be up soon and with your help I will be able to show a lot of great feedback to retailers everywhere.[/FONT]
 [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Please post your questions, requests, thoughts I would be most grateful to answer.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT] 

View attachment aero_veg_graph.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140411_175254.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140412_155942.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140415_193239.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140423_164348.jpg


View attachment IMG_20140423_164359.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 9, 2014)

That is a nice system. I used to do the same type of "split rotation" that you are speaking of. I had 3 flower tents, 2 veg cabinets and 1 cloner cabinet (and a drying cabinet and working space) all in a 15'x15' building. I had them spaced out on a 3 week rotation (using 9wk flowering plants). I was producing on average about 20oz dry bud every 3 weeks. 

I had it worked out so that I was taking clones and rooting them, then move them to the veg cabs after 3 weeks, at the same time I move the ones in the veg cabs to the flower tent that was ready after harvesting the last plants from it. I was harvesting a tent every 3 weeks. While I was rocking on production in my little MJ "manufacturing facility", it became a grueling pace to work at continuously.


----------



## baxiliniu (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey, thanks. What medium were you using? was it aero or soil?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 10, 2014)

I actually use coco coir to hold my plants but then I have the pots set in a totally hybridized hydro system. I call it a "top-feeding RDWC". I like to use the coco because the plants have always done so well in it. I don't like any systems where I have to do a lot of lifting as my back is trashed.

Those are some good looking roots on them plants. I can tell that the system is set up just right for them to flourish.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2014)

Boy, I love seeing thick white healthy roots like that.  Beautiful.


----------

